# Storage facilities near Cascais?



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I am entering into a very exciting period of my life, just before moving to Portugal. The house has been put into the market, lists of things to be taken have been made, the problem is, where am I going to store everything once I get to Portugal? The apartment in Cascais is already furnished so, not much space there. Are there any storage facilities around the area and what would be the approximate costs? And the moving of the items from storage to the apartment as and when I have space for them, do I get specific companies to do it or are there specific locations where I can go and "hire" somebody with muscles to help with the moving? (I can always hire a bakkie? what's that in english? a small truck?). Thanks for any help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Euromuda on AngloINFO Lisbon: your Lisbon information source, in Lisbon, Portugal


Lisbon Removals, Transport & Storage - AngloINFO, in Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for info, I have sent an email to euromove.


----------

